# Cost of overnight visit for Dog at Vet Hospital



## jesstolle14 (May 2, 2010)

Does anyone know how much it would cost to leave your dog overnight at a Vet Hospital? My dog I think got bit by either a snake or spider. he is staying overnight tonight and I wanna see how much i need to take out for the visit. Anyone had this happen before? I live in Florida, its a pretty nice vet. They take care of dogs, cats and horses. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I would call them, they should give you an estimate. I know when our dog had to stay 2 nights at a e-vet with labs, xray, care, IV's...it was $1600.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, you should call. Prices vary a lot from place to place, so a price you get from a member here might be totally different than what you'd actually have to pay.


----------



## jesstolle14 (May 2, 2010)

Ya i kinda figured that, i was just wondering what other people have gotten in prices for an overnight stay. It doesn't really concern me too much because I just want him to get better, I just don't want to go into shock when I get the bill


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

A lot depends on what they DO during this overnight visit. If it's just observation it would be one cost, if they are doing testing or treatment for the issue (likely) it can vary greatly. 
Honestly you are better off asking the vet for a ballpark figure.


----------



## jesstolle14 (May 2, 2010)

Ya true! Thanks


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I hope everything goes well with your dog and that he recovers quickly. Any idea what kind of snake might have bit him? Poor baby, how scary.


----------



## jesstolle14 (May 2, 2010)

I know  I feel horrible. I couldnt sleep good lastnight cause he sleeps in bed with us inbetween my boyfriend and I, along with my boston terrier that sleeps at my feet and my bf's boxer that sleeps next to him! I have googled rattlesnake and it seems all the symptoms he had lead to that! it looks like a brown recluse bite though with regards to the skin the way it has reacted. but it did turn into a bruise like color about 2-3 days after than the hole that came and than the skin started dying off. I hope it stops. The vet I know are paying special attention to him! He is the life of our home. We just got him about 2 months ago and I can't imagine life without him! Has anyone ever had there dog bit by a brown recluse or a rattlesnake? we live out in alot of wooded area with alot of land, no houses around us, so there is alot of insects but we try to keep the yard cut as low as possible and get the we hope best spray for spiders and such! i even spray the inside and outside windows with raid. Poor little guy! I bet he thought we left him  Crazy love you have for your pets!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Heaven's No! My puppy was bit by wasps once and that was bad enough. There are some advantages to living in Wisconsin with it's cold winters. The cold kills off many of the yucky bugs. As far as poisonous creatures, there are few, which is good. I am not a fan of spiders as I myself ended up in the doctors office more often then I wish to admit for reactions to spider bites. (non poisonous, generally)

I hope your pup recovers quickly. IT is not fun to have a family member missing even if it is just overnight. For most of us, our dogs are like our children. We understand how you feel.


----------



## jesstolle14 (May 2, 2010)

Zeus got his big boy bandage on today at the Vet office. the hole has been filling in and they said it is healing perfect. still hasn't really told us what caused this, im thinking a snake or spider still. who knows. im just glad he is doing better! he is so happy to beable to use his leg every now and again but im sure it still hurts him. he went from having a full cast bandage to now only the part that has the wound! by friday it should be completely removed the vet said  im so excited. good news is the best news! just wanted to update everyone


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

One of my previous dogs got a water moccasin bite on the foot, she recovered fine, a little flesh died at the bite site, but it filled back in. She never grew all the fur back on that spot and had decent sized scar, but she did fine, no permanent effects.

It's the only snake bite on a dog I have had experience with.

I would guess snake over spider if the dog was outside.


----------



## jesstolle14 (May 2, 2010)

ya we do live close to water but its 7 miles away. were thinking it was a pigme rattlesnake! there the only ones that won't really kill your dog. he did get pretty sick! i'm just relieved. glad ur dog got better. its crazy what a little thing can do ! and it just takes a split second to have it happen!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

jesstolle14 said:


> ya we do live close to water but its 7 miles away. were thinking it was a pigme rattlesnake! there the only ones that won't really kill your dog. he did get pretty sick! i'm just relieved. glad ur dog got better. its crazy what a little thing can do ! and it just takes a split second to have it happen!


Yeah she was very sick, and her foot swelled a lot.

If your in Florida it could be a moccasin, rattler or a copperhead I would think, all three should be pretty common there.

Glad your dog made it through.


----------



## jesstolle14 (May 2, 2010)

Ya in Florida and in alot of marsh land area! West Coast about an hour north of Tampa! I'm just glad he did make it through like you said! I have heard so many stories about dogs getting bit and dying an hour later, I don't know what I would do without him, he completes our family! Anyways, I will keep you guys posted in the next couple days and hopefully get a picture


----------

